
Snapchat Gives Up on Original Content, Axes ‘Snapchat Channel’ - wymy
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/12/ephemeral-ephemeral-ephemeral/
======
marssaxman
Oh, good. I haven't used Snapchat since they required an app update and I
didn't feel like bothering with the hassle of signing back up for a google
account on my phone again, but their push content was always annoying and the
fact that you couldn't disable it doubly so.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Aw, that's a shame. They were doing interesting things with made-for-
smartphone content.

------
god_bless_texas
These always seemed a little intrusive and came at odd hours which was
annoying.

------
caffeinewriter
I think their success in this case can be best summed up in my thoughts on
their channel. As in 'Hot damn! Snapchat made original content?'

I seriously had no idea.

------
softprodigy
It's seriously annoying!

